# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 14.12.2009 - 15.12.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bli -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.109, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.BE trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bli -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.109, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.BE trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Delf.sby -> c:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Multi.101 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.bai -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\cmedia\cmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.AdSubscribe.157 )not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PopAd.ae -> c:\program files\rmnetwork\webagent.dllPacked.Win32.Krap.ag -> c:\windows\msa.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-ZS [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Tadym.h -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Tadym.h -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe0 ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ljs -> c:\windows\system32\ewtgpnk.exe ( NOD32: Win32/Agent.QLV trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjkm -> c:\windows\system32\av_md.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.7722, NOD32: Win32/Wigon.HT trojan )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tmd.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tmfe58.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tm11.tmpTrojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\winter chaos\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\precision\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\sly\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tmc.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\owner\start menu\programs\startup\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tm12f.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\administration\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\windows\temp\~tm21.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\temp\~tmd.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, NOD32: Win32/TrojanProxy.Tikayb.A trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpb -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\siszyd32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.17782, AVAST4: Win32:Small-NDO [Trj] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bjpw -> \install_flash_player.exe ( DrWEB: archive: BACKDOOR.Trojan )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.akv -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\application data\ax6kxzo_ner.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Browseban.based, NOD32: Win32/Adware.Agent.NMG application )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ifs -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\msmedia.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Browseban.based, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]@Hwg )Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.hqx -> c:\windows\system32\winsrv.exeTrojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.hqx -> d:\windows\system32\winsrv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.37238 )Trojan.Win32.Agent.decc -> c:\windows\mmfs.dllTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.qz -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-J [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.ra -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-J [Wrm] )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.rb -> c:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.rb -> e:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.rb -> d:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Trojan.AutorunINF.Gen )Trojan.Win32.BHO.rlc -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\bpfeed.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Blackmailer.1174, BitDefender: Application.Generic.93979, NOD32: Win32/Adware.Agent.NMG application, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.alyy -> c:\windows\system32\winsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Banker.35398 )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Patched-KP [Trj] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

